# Isometrus maculatus AKA - Lesser Brown Scorpion



## MentalBill (Aug 29, 2007)

Lesser Brown Scorpion is the first scorpion that I have had as a pet. I am trying like hell to keep him/her happy and healthy.  I have been reading all I can find about them in the internet (I dont remeber how I learned new things before the internet). This borad has been the main source of information so far.  I have so many questions that I will first start with a story.....
I killed a scorpion a few years ago, before you string me up by my thumbs let me explain. I was asleep and one had crawled into bed with me. I like to think it was a she since she was in bed with me.  Well I guess I rolled over on her and she begain stinging me. So I smacked it before I even knew what it was.
So anyway last week I go to the sinkand there is a Isometrus maculatus. OK the only reason I think it is a  Isometrus maculatus is because thats the only kind of scorpion we have in Hawaii. I always thought they were cool. So I said to mayself "Self.... You should catch it and try not to kill this one."

So here I am with a tank, some bark, a couple of little rocks, and a jar of crickets.

and now some questions.
Sexing them Is is a boy or girl? Not that I wouldn't love'm any less, just if I find anymore.....
They get mites? How do I tell and then what do I do about them?
Temp? In Hawaii it is almost always between 65f and 85f. What should I look to keep the tank at?
Humidity? I think it is a tropical guy so keep the humidity high?

These guys are crap as pets.... Sleep all day and party all night.

MentalBill

and as cool names go I got the best one "Serpico". If you don't know who he is then go rent the moive.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi,
For starters, read this article. It should answer most of your questions
Isometrus maculatus December, 2006 by SCORPY1


----------



## What (Aug 29, 2007)

I am jealous. I wish could go out and find this species.


----------



## kahoy (Aug 30, 2007)

nah, dont keep it that humid, they like to hang around on dry places then move around to look for moisture, keeping a communual set-up needs a hell lot of place. well, it is better to look around 1st and observe them on the wild before making a terrarium.

but for now, they can tolerate half humid, half dry enclosure.  thats the best for them in captivity.


----------



## Michiel (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree with kahoy. I keep a small group of two females and one male together, in a 20x20x20 cm plastic box and the are fine. I use humus, half dry/ half moist and they have bark and wood to climb on. 
The adults can tolerate more dry environments better than young specimens, who need a bit more moisture.


----------

